# DSI worth it?



## acwwfreak12 (Apr 5, 2009)

i might get 1 for easter is it a good deal?


----------



## Ricano (Apr 5, 2009)

to me, no it is not....

get a camera, if u have a wii then u have a dsi
waste of money and time to me anyway


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes. Definitely.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 5, 2009)

No. Waste of money.


----------



## Joe (Apr 5, 2009)

Yus, I think, I'm getting one soon.
Hopefully


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 5, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> No. Waste of money.


I own one. It's definitely not a waste of money. ^_^


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 5, 2009)

Hell no. Don't listen to tye, huge waste of money.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 5, 2009)

Not likely.

But since my DS Lite battery is beginning to lose charge,  I might be getting one. I'll probably get one if they announce VC for it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 5, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Hell no. Don't listen to tye, huge waste of money.


Do you own one? No.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 5, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't need to own one to know that it's pointless if you already have a DS.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 5, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it's not. There are a lot of new features that makes it worth getting.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 5, 2009)

<big>*If you want a DSi, get your DS Lite and duct tape your camera on it. Now you have a DSi that still has it's GBA slot.*</big>


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 5, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> If you want a DSi, get your DS Lite and duct tape a camera on it. Now you have a DSi that still has it's GBA slot.


but u cant gt da edittng pictuas. D:


----------



## -C*- (Apr 5, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...GIMP.

Paint.net, etc.

God, all of you are so daft.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 5, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, flash carts ^_^


----------



## Thunder (Apr 5, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> <big>*If you want a DSi, get your DS Lite and duct tape your camera on it. Now you have a DSi that still has it's GBA slot.*</big>


It has a voice recorder, MP3 player, camera, DSi shop...


How heavy will it be if you tape on more stuff like that?

I like it


----------



## dakirbydude (Apr 5, 2009)

Well I was kind of leaning towards no, but my DS Phat's touch screen is nearly destroyed.  I've had it since 2004....  

I'm probably going to get one.  If you have a perfectly working DS, I'd say perhaps not otherwise.


----------



## -C*- (Apr 5, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DSi Shop is software.

Most digital cameras can record video with voice as well.

lolmp3player, I'm sure all of you have you 3-month-old-but-already-old iPods for that.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 5, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, R4.

Put your ROMS inside an SD Card, take out the micro SD card inside the SD card and put it in the R4. Boot it up. Same method goes for MP3s. Hell, the DSi plays AAC format music. For the voice recorder, Catch a Chatot in Diamond or Pearl. 

Goddamn. I'm so cheap.


----------



## -C*- (Apr 5, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like your ideas more.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 5, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks =)
I had to muster all of my cheapness to get those answers.


----------



## solarshadow (Apr 5, 2009)

I think it's a waste, there've already been 2 kinds of DS, but my bro's getting one soon, so I may be wrong.


----------



## Abdelogu (Apr 5, 2009)

guess what i can go on TBT from the DSi


----------



## Abdelogu (Apr 5, 2009)

sorry for the double post


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 5, 2009)

Does youtube work on the dsi????


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 5, 2009)

Abdelogu said:
			
		

> guess what i can go on TBT from the DSi


Lol, you can too with the Nintendo DS.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Apr 5, 2009)

Kodak - EasyShare 8.1-Megapixel Digital Camera with Bonus 2GB SD Memory Card - $100
SanDisk - Sansa Clip 2GB* MP3 Player(has voice recording) - $50

Better camera and a better mp3 player with voice recording for about $20 less. You can get an R4 for DS for about another $30-$40 and just keep your DSLite. Overall, you're saving more money.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 5, 2009)

Abdelogu said:
			
		

> guess what i can go on TBT from the DSi


Holy *censored.2.0* so useful. Totally worth buying a whole new DS just for that.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 5, 2009)

I am going to wait for the (Hopefully) DSi Lite so I can buy a normal one.


----------



## Abdelogu (Apr 5, 2009)

You can go on youtube but you cant see videos that sucks


----------



## Abdelogu (Apr 5, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just have to download GBA games


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Apr 5, 2009)

Waste of money , same thing has Ds but it has a cam in it ... I say no


----------



## Abdelogu (Apr 5, 2009)

oh well I dont care about the other opinions i like the dsi very much and that's it


----------



## Jiya (Apr 5, 2009)

I think it depends, all that interest me is the game downloads that are coming to it. Other than that, just a waste of money for me at the moment. Got a good working DS on me right now.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Apr 5, 2009)

I have 2 DS at my home -_- , so why buy a third one o_o


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 5, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Waste of money , same thing has Ds but it has a cam in it ... I say no


And a stupid shop! 

For the lose. =/ They need Game Gear and Gameboy Color VC before I get it.


----------



## Tornado (Apr 5, 2009)

Im getting 1 no matter wat people say those people who say no need to go back to school


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 5, 2009)

Tornado said:
			
		

> Im getting 1 no matter wat people say those people who say no need to go back to school


I think _you_ are the one needs to go back to school. 
It takes a high level of education to see marketing tricks and ploys.


----------



## -C*- (Apr 5, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tornado said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really.

You just need some common sense and an IQ above 14.

Wait...forgot, TBT and all.


----------



## Tornado (Apr 5, 2009)

umm ok who would by a ds and buy a camra and duck tape and tape all together its probaly more than a dsi and u have too by film if u get a dsi u dont have too by film SO THERE XP


----------



## -C*- (Apr 5, 2009)

Tornado said:
			
		

> umm ok who would by a ds and buy a camra and duck tape and tape all together its probaly more than a dsi and u have too by film if u get a dsi u dont have too by film SO THERE XP


You don't need to buy film for digital camera.

hurr


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 5, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Tornado said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.

Digi cam - $90
R4 - $30
Duct Tape - $5
Nintendo DS Browser + Memory Pack - $30
50 Chatots - 10000 Poke-dollars.

Overall, a DS Lite with the fixings I included is cheaper.


----------



## Tornado (Apr 5, 2009)

who would by a ds and a digital camra for like 100 dollars or moreplus the 150 dollar ds thats way more than a DSI


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 5, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is so fun! the screen is wayyyy bigger, soon there will be tons of dsiware and also the pics and recordings are really fun!


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 5, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Friggin' casuals.


----------



## -C*- (Apr 5, 2009)

Tornado said:
			
		

> who would by a ds and a digital camra for like 100 dollars or moreplus the 150 dollar ds thats way more than a DSI


But chances are, you already own a DS.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 5, 2009)

No, not for the amount of money they're charging for it. I'm savin for my iTouch. Compared to the iTouch, the DSi is a cheap piece of plastic with a camera.


----------



## Tornado (Apr 5, 2009)

so wat if u drop it or something u camra will break same with ds OH


----------



## -C*- (Apr 5, 2009)

Tornado said:
			
		

> so wat if u drop it or something u camra will break same with ds OH


...now you're just saying things.


----------



## Tornado (Apr 5, 2009)

and what if u cant find a camra or a ds  XD


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 5, 2009)

Tornado said:
			
		

> so wat if u drop it or something u camra will break same with ds OH


Lol, trust me, I drop my DS all the time and it won't break.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 5, 2009)

Tornado said:
			
		

> and what if u cant find a camra or a ds  XD


then you live under a rock


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 5, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what are you talking about? just because the camera and the voice recorder makes it that much better, and the dsishop, doesnt mean i am a casual gamer and if you had to chose between the ds you have now or a dsi then what would you chose?


----------



## Tornado (Apr 5, 2009)

well what if ur playing ur ds in the bathroom when ur poopin and u get and and drop it in the toliet XD or if ur washing ur hands and it gos in the water


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 5, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tornado said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


normal cameras will break if you drop it wrong once! and then you have to get a new one


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 5, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, hardcore gamers don't care what type of DS they play their games at.
I would choose my DS Lite because I enjoy playing Guitar Hero DS every now and then.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 5, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


simple: don't drop your camera


----------



## Placktor (Apr 5, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tyes right i own one and Its worth the money...i like distorting pictures =P


----------



## beehdaubs (Apr 5, 2009)

Not worth it in my opinion.  My brother bought one.  If you want to distort pictures, then use a digital camera and edit it on your computer using GIMP or Photoshop....


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 5, 2009)

I want a DSi so bad! I need a new DS anyways because I broke the henge, touch screen malfunction, speaker echoeing, and more so I need a DSi! ACWWFreak12, It's worth the $ to get one. Just think of a Wii in handheld form without the motion controls.


----------



## Horus (Apr 5, 2009)

oh my gawd, get 1 nao, i got at midnight and it's freaking amazing!! <33


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 5, 2009)

Congrats Horus! Enjoy your DSi!


----------



## Horus (Apr 5, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> Congrats Horus! Enjoy your DSi!


thx >_>

yay for 1 year warranty


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 5, 2009)

Horus,have you registered your DSi on Club Nintendo yet?


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 5, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^good point!
im getting one!


----------



## Wish (Apr 5, 2009)

Waste if money. Wait a little longer, they will add a phone to it. ._.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 5, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


parsonally i like it but if your peky n like huge advances in systems then i would be a waste of money
if u check everythin in following list the its useless to get the DSi
[] Mp3 or 4/ipod
[] ds lite
[] camera


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 5, 2009)

It's cheaper to get a DSi then getting an i Pod, a DS Lite, and a digital camera Bita.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 5, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> It's cheaper to get a DSi then getting an i Pod, a DS Lite, and a digital camera Bita.


thats not the point! did u read it carefully? i said if u check everything off that means its a waste 4 u
sayin if u got everythin already dont buy it!
jees cant u read?


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 5, 2009)

I can read but, these devices shouldn't keep you from buying a DSi.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 5, 2009)

wha-eve


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 5, 2009)

I can't wait to get a DSi later this year!


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 5, 2009)

i have it n its nice but i kinda um...
dissapointed (a little) because it doesnt play mp3s but only aac files -.-


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 5, 2009)

You can record music on your DSi.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 6, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> i have it n its nice but i kinda um...
> dissapointed (a little) because it doesnt play mp3s but only aac files -.-


You can easily convert .mp3 songs to .m4a (AAC) in iTunes.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 6, 2009)

Think this is acwwfreak. Hmm now he'll ask for more points. Great/sarcasm.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 6, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My PSP was playing in that format and MP3 long before this came out. That's a pathetic music player Ninty.


----------



## Pup101 (Apr 6, 2009)

Well i got it cause my old ds didnt work that well and froze. But i love the dsi. Im on it right now typing this. Oh and you can download VCs. I just got one.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 6, 2009)

Pup101 said:
			
		

> Well i got it cause my old ds didnt work that well and froze. But i love the dsi. Im on it right now typing this. Oh and you can download VCs. I just got one.


You're talking about DSiWare.


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 6, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Pup101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but they could do a GB VC if they wanted, and they probably will.

And how do I turn my itunes songs into the dsi type???


----------



## Pup101 (Apr 6, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Pup101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh...lol.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 6, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nintendo uses the AAC format because the costs of using the MP3 format is high. They're just saving money. And it's not like it's really hard to convert your music.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 6, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Highlight the songs or albums you want to convert, then click Advanced > Create AAC Version. iTunes will do all the converting for you. =)


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 6, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But do you still have the songs/album on Itunes?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 6, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 6, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Although not every song can be converted to AAC as they are protected by the company. But still all my songs on DSi are good so meh.


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 6, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you need an SD card to do it?


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 6, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes but there not expensive


----------

